# Feeling high and than low



## Big M (Mar 13, 2011)

Every time I read SA books and work different problems and behaviours I have identified I eventually reach a high point and actually feel good about myself. I feel as though I'm on top of the world and I can do anything. this is how I'm feeling now as im writing this. like i am good-looking, confident, and no one is above me- no one can stop me from feeling successful and great about myself. 

But than after a few weeks of this feeling I begin to feel sad, and depressed, back to my old SA self again. I feel as though the whole world has come crashing down on me and the whole world has completely changed from my perspective before. I act paranoid, think people are talking about me, find it hard to act comfortable/make eye contact with people (all the usual SA behavoiurs).

Does anyone else have these really high than really low periods? And if you do how have you overcome it?


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

I get the same feelings. Last week I was doing so good, being social at work for the first time ever, and felt just great. Today, I'm not quite feeling depressed or sad, but just dull for a lack of a better word. I just hope I can snap out of this tonight, so I can be social tomorrow because I was loving how it made me feel last week. I'm kinda worried that I'm gunna fall back into a deep SA hole and not be able to get out. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Big M (Mar 13, 2011)

jmw1112632 said:


> I get the same feelings. Last week I was doing so good, being social at work for the first time ever, and felt just great. Today, I'm not quite feeling depressed or sad, but just dull for a lack of a better word.


I felt exactly the same today on my new work experience placement. I wasn't really Socially anxious but just didn't want to make conversation with people, and had no enthusiasm to even bother trying. Weras before when I really got on with people in conversations i had all of this energy and talking to people about myself and making general conversation was a lot easier because it came naturally, and I had this buzz about me. Which other people would pick up in conversation with them.

I suppose we'll just have 2 keep trying out best.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I feel this way often. It's not always incredibly drastic, but it's constant. I don't really know what I do to over come it, I just try and do things I love while I'm at my low points, and try not to interact with too many people at these points, as I can be kind of b****y. :/


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. Just the other week I was doing great, making plans, working on my anxiety with good progress. For the last few days now though I've been sleeping roughly 16 hours a day, not eating or drinking much, isolating myself, and doing little more than stare at the wall / waste my time on the internet. The higher the highs, the lower the lows.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

The true test is to see how fast you can get over the lows. I'm much better at this compared to years ago. IMO you have to face and experience blows and punches. It makes you stronger. Feeling high and low is part of the journey with overcoming SA, in my experience. 

What I do to get over a low moment is to think of moments where I triumphed over SA. Every time you feel good or felt an achievement, try hard to remember how it felt at that moment. Even write it down in detail.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

Big M said:


> Does anyone else have these really high than really low periods? And if you do how have you overcome it?


yes i get them but i have not found a way to overcome it, but since joining this site and trying to battle my sa, the lows are becoming less common and they dont last as long, because i am driven to get through them


----------



## ThinkingThings (Feb 27, 2011)

You know what, a huge part of social anxiety is not just overcoming the anxiety, it is overcoming the highs and lows, because they are inevitable. So in other words, the goal is not to overcome SA completely because it will always be a part of you, but to be able to deal with those lows when they do come. By understanding that these lows will indeed come, you will be prepared and learn how to fight them. Over the past couple of months, I have created a document where every time I was experiencing a low for whatever reason, I would describe the best way to overcome it. It is a very long document and I currently have it sectioned off into categories. Now I can refer to this whenever I want. Just know that you will have these lows, but they don't have to last!!! And it takes a lot of practice!! Also coming to this site makes me feel a great deal better because of the community it provides.


----------



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

It is these mood swings that wear me out. They are so common and regular with me that when I do have a good moment, somtimes I think to myself that "whats the point? I'm gonna hit a low in a few days anyways" I just want a regular mood!


----------

